# OnePass - how long before new streaming episodes are added?



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone know how long before new episodes are added to a Streaming OnePass? 

Amazon released all the Bosch episodes today, yet the Tivo still doesn't show them as available. 

I hope it doesn't need a connection to Tivo to get the list updated (trying that now).

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Anyone know how long before new episodes are added to a Streaming OnePass?
> 
> Amazon released all the Bosch episodes today, yet the Tivo still doesn't show them as available.
> 
> ...


That is a great question, I would have thought it would show up immediately. That it doesn't is very disappointing. It should query the source as soon as you open the folder.

A connection to TiVo should absolutely not be required. You might want to consider submitting a bug report to TiVo on that.

***************

Thinking about this, the list would be populated one of two ways.

1) A real time webservice that makes an on demand call to the appropriate streaming service
2) A cached list of content updated periodically by TiVo similar to the TV Guide data


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I just added the same OnePass and expected a folder full of episodes. It only shows the pilot.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I just added the same OnePass and expected a folder full of episodes. It only shows the pilot.


So, it will be very interesting to see how quickly it shows up. A few hours? 24 hours? Days?

Do we know approximately what time the content was added to Amazon?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to update, I already had the OnePass setup for this, set to Streaming Only and Season 1. It was only showing the Pilot.

When I went to check just now, I didn't have any of the new episodes listed. My last connection to Tivo was yesterday morning.

I just forced a connection.....it was typical, downloaded some data and processed for about 10 minutes.....still no episodes showing.

I'm forcing another connection now.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Just to update, I already had the OnePass setup for this, set to Streaming Only and Season 1. It was only showing the Pilot.
> 
> When I went to check just now, I didn't have any of the new episodes listed. My last connection to Tivo was yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


I don't think that is going to help... (And this is just a guess)

But I think TiVo is waiting for the content from Amazon. Either they haven't connected and supplemented their own feed (Likely) or Amazon hasn't included the series metadata into their API service (less likely)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> So, it will be very interesting to see how quickly it shows up. A few hours? 24 hours? Days?
> 
> Do we know approximately what time the content was added to Amazon?


Not sure the exact time.....Amazon had only said 2/13.

What's weird is my Mom's Tivo is showing all the episodes. I emailed her and asked what time her Tivo connected and she said at 7:18am EST this morning.

I just did a second connection - still nothing.
I went into the Pilot to have it load the Amazon app - still nothing (in Tivo - but I can see the episodes in the Amazon app)

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

If this is standard.....having to wait.....when House of Cards is released.....people are NOT going to be happy 

-Kevin


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I just pressed C to view "all episodes" and they all show up, but are grayed out except the pilot.

They can all be played from within the Amazon app, including trailers and behind the scenes videos that don't show up in the My Shows folder.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I just pressed C to view "all episodes" and they all show up, but are grayed out except the pilot.
> 
> They can all be played from within the Amazon app, including trailers and behind the scenes videos that don't show up in the My Shows folder.


Same here......grayed out and listed as unavailable.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> If this is standard.....having to wait.....when House of Cards is released.....people are NOT going to be happy
> 
> -Kevin


That is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

UPDATE: I emailed my Mom to ask if she was seeing all the other episodes in Blue or Gray as unavailable. She was actually in the All list, so they are all gray and unavailable. 

-Kevin


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

kbmb said:


> If this is standard.....having to wait.....when House of Cards is released.....people are NOT going to be happy
> 
> -Kevin


Can you One Pass shows that are EXCLUSIVELY on streaming and do not exist on cable? if so, that's kind of awesome.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I noticed that The Daily Show has very old data about what is available on Hulu. This aspect of the OnePass seems poorly implemented.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

And you'd think.....with the amount of stuff on Tivo that doesn't work if you don't have a constant connection.....you'd think they would be able to push this data rather quickly.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Grakthis said:


> Can you One Pass shows that are EXCLUSIVELY on streaming and do not exist on cable? if so, that's kind of awesome.


Yes, for streaming series.

And you can also select and place streaming movies into a streaming folder.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bradleys said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking


I know right then they will have to actually load the app first to get to the show. Damn what a inconvenience.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> And you'd think.....with the amount of stuff on Tivo that doesn't work if you don't have a constant connection.....you'd think they would be able to push this data rather quickly.
> 
> -Kevin





ncted said:


> I noticed that The Daily Show has very old data about what is available on Hulu. This aspect of the OnePass seems poorly implemented.


It is all going to be based on the data they get and how they get it. If the data is poor - such as your experience with Hulu, that probably has more to do with Hulu than TiVo.

If it is late, that is another thing entirely. We don't know how exactly (or how often) they are getting the content meta data. And we don't know how the TiVo's are accessing that meta data.

I guess the question would be; is a 24 hour refresh schedule acceptable? In most cases it probably wouldn't matter. In the case of some of the highly popular original series - like House of Cards it would make a big difference.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> I know right then they will have to actually load the app first to get to the show. Damn what a inconvenience.


It is! 

If TiVo is going to try to create this integration they need to do it well. And latent show data is the kind of thing that will make people loose confidence in the service.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

bradleys said:


> It is!
> 
> If TiVo is going to try to create this integration they need to do it well. And latent show data is the kind of thing that will make people loose confidence in the service.


Come on. I get that. However things don't always go as planned. This is software we are talking about. They just released it. Lets take apple. WiFi is nothing new to them but in their IOS 8 update it broke WiFi. Its a huge aspect of phones now days. I get pointing out it does not work as it should but you can't expect Tivo to get everything 100% right. No software company does. If they did there would be no such things as patches or updates. It would just be new features. People need to stop expecting unrealistic things.

Also this could be amazon thing for all we know. Tivo does not control what and how amazon sends as far as information on shows.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

To me....the apps on Tivo are slow compared to the other boxes (ATV, Roku, etc). So the benefit at this point is having the show in My Shows (direct access right into the episode). If there is going to be a delay, then the whole system becomes less useful to me. If I have to launch the app to get to the show, I might as well load it from the other boxes that are faster (and less prone to crashing and taking my whole DVR down).

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> Come on. I get that. However things don't always go as planned. This is software we are talking about. They just released it. Lets take apple. WiFi is nothing new to them but in their IOS 8 update it broke WiFi. Its a huge aspect of phones now days. I get pointing out it does not work as it should but you can't expect Tivo to get everything 100% right. No software company does. If they did there would be no such things as patches or updates. It would just be new features. People need to stop expecting unrealistic things.
> 
> Also this could be amazon thing for all we know. Tivo does not control what and how amazon sends as far as information on shows.


I agree with you, we won't know until we get a little more experience and in most situations, people wouldn't even notice a 24 hour latency.

It could be very well be that Amazon has a refresh process of their own that is latent. And it may improve over time.

I never said this was a show stopper bug, but it is something that the naysayers will jump on pretty hard!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> To me....the apps on Tivo are slow compared to the other boxes (ATV, Roku, etc). So the benefit at this point is having the show in My Shows (direct access right into the episode). If there is going to be a delay, then the whole system becomes less useful to me. If I have to launch the app to get to the show, I might as well load it from the other boxes that are faster (and less prone to crashing and taking my whole DVR down).
> 
> -Kevin


Those devices are designed around apps. That is there main purpose so it would make sense. Last time I checked Tivo main purpose was a eve first and foremost. Yes they are trying to venture into other areas to offer more but it is still primarily a DVR.

Also no app recently and months have crashed my tivo. I use tivo for Netflix and Amazon exclusively now.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

joewom said:


> Those devices are designed around apps. That is there main purpose so it would make sense. Last time I checked Tivo main purpose was a eve first and foremost. Yes they are trying to venture into other areas to offer more but it is still primarily a DVR.


Yeah, I get it. First world problem right! 

I really want this all to work well for Tivo as it's nice to have things in one place, it's just at times difficult to embrace it because it can be slow. And, because I do need Tivo to be a DVR first and foremost.....I can't stand how one of these apps can bring down the entire box. Only need that to happen a few times to get me thinking twice about using them if I have shows being recorded.

-Kevin


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I agree with you, we won't know until we get a little more experience and in most situations, people wouldn't even notice a 24 hour latency.
> 
> It could be very well be that Amazon has a refresh process of their own that is latent. And it may improve over time.
> 
> I never said this was a show stopper bug, but it is something that the naysayers will jump on pretty hard!


If a check isn't made when entering a folder and new stuff is available but doesn't show up quite yet no big deal. On the other hand if stuff displays that is no longer there it would be frustrating to click on episodes only to get a "Sorry Charlie" message for each one.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Yeah, I get it. First world problem right!
> 
> I really want this all to work well for Tivo as it's nice to have things in one place, it's just at times difficult to embrace it because it can be slow. And, because I do need Tivo to be a DVR first and foremost.....I can't stand how one of these apps can bring down the entire box. Only need that to happen a few times to get me thinking twice about using them if I have shows being recorded.
> 
> -Kevin


Interesting, do you have a Roamio or a Premiere... I don't think my Roamio has ever crashed going in and out of Netflix / Amazon.

Something that needs to be tracked, I suppose


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Interesting, do you have a Roamio or a Premiere... I don't think my Roamio has ever crashed going in and out of Netflix / Amazon.
> 
> Something that needs to be tracked, I suppose


Roamio Plus.

I have had it crash/lockup with Netflix and Vudu, not Amazon yet. Not a frequent occurrence.....but again, because they CAN crash the box (or force pulling the power) I always hesitate because the box is usually recording something.

-Kevin


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Roamio Plus.
> 
> I have had it crash/lockup with Netflix and Vudu, not Amazon yet. Not a frequent occurrence.....but again, because they CAN crash the box (or force pulling the power) I always hesitate because the box is usually recording something.
> 
> -Kevin


I have a plus and one version of vudu did crash the box. It was when it first came out and was quickly fixed. Never had it since. Nor does any other crash it and me and my kids use all but vudu allot. Netfilx, amazon and youtube.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

joewom said:


> I have a plus and one version of vudu did crash the box. It was when it first came out and was quickly fixed. Never had it since. Nor does any other crash it and me and my kids use all but vudu allot. Netfilx, amazon and youtube.


My beef is more about the architecture of the Tivo in that an app CAN bring down the entire box. I have no problem with an app crashing....I just don't want it to take the entire Tivo with it.

My Tivos are DVRs first and streaming boxes second. So even though it rarely happens, because I have those other boxes, most times I'm switching to them because I don't want to take the chance.

-Kevin


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> My beef is more about the architecture of the Tivo in that an app CAN bring down the entire box. I have no problem with an app crashing....I just don't want it to take the entire Tivo with it.
> 
> My Tivos are DVRs first and streaming boxes second. So even though it rarely happens, because I have those other boxes, most times I'm switching to them because I don't want to take the chance.
> 
> -Kevin


An app can bring down an entire phone. A program can bring down a computer. It happens. That is one of the cons of technology. But it makes sense on what you are doing. If you don't want to take a chance use the Tivo for what is was designed for and the others for what they were designed for.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I have also experienced the problem with Xfinity VOD.

I had set up a Record/Stream OnePass for "Episodes" on Showtime before last weekend. XOD has been making the following week's episode available after the preceding ep airs on Sunday evening. I checked the 1P folder and it didn't show up there on Monday, but when I immediately launched XOD, the next episode was available and I watched it then.

That episode finally displayed in the 1P folder on Tuesday. I chalked it up (in my mind) to an XOD problem, similar to rent/buy XOD programs being displayed even when the Tivo setting is "not included". Now I'm thinking the issue goes deeper than that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Amazon doesn't release entire seasons at once. They release one episode per week.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Amazon doesn't release entire seasons at once. They release one episode per week.


Bosch is all at once:
http://www.amazon.com/Chapter-One-Tis-Season-HD/dp/B00I3MPDP4

-Kevin


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

bradleys said:


> It is all going to be based on the data they get and how they get it. If the data is poor - such as your experience with Hulu, that probably has more to do with Hulu than TiVo.
> 
> If it is late, that is another thing entirely. We don't know how exactly (or how often) they are getting the content meta data. And we don't know how the TiVo's are accessing that meta data.
> 
> I guess the question would be; is a 24 hour refresh schedule acceptable? In most cases it probably wouldn't matter. In the case of some of the highly popular original series - like House of Cards it would make a big difference.


I would be fine with a 24 hour refresh. Unfortunately, I am seeing nothing close to that.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

kbmb said:


> To me....the apps on Tivo are slow compared to the other boxes (ATV, Roku, etc). So the benefit at this point is having the show in My Shows (direct access right into the episode). If there is going to be a delay, then the whole system becomes less useful to me. If I have to launch the app to get to the show, I might as well load it from the other boxes that are faster (and less prone to crashing and taking my whole DVR down).
> 
> -Kevin


I find the exact opposite to be true. While I no longer have a Roku, my Roamio is much faster at running apps than my AppleTV or Blu-Ray players. I cannot say I have ever had an issue with apps crashing on my Roamio, while my AppleTV likes to reboot every once and a while spontaneously.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Bosch is all at once:
> http://www.amazon.com/Chapter-One-Tis-Season-HD/dp/B00I3MPDP4
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks, didn't know they changed that.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks, didn't know they changed that.


Not sure it's how it will be for everything......but I think they felt pressure from the Netflix model.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ncted said:


> I would be fine with a 24 hour refresh. Unfortunately, I am seeing nothing close to that.


What are you seeing? The OP responded that Amazon added the Bosch episodes "today" and he hasn't seen them show up on TiVo.

Do you have an example of new streaming content added to Amazon / Netflix more than 24 hours latent?

It wouldn't necessarily surprise me to see an error in the content, but new content more than 24 hour latent would surprise me.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Yes, for streaming series.
> 
> And you can also select and place streaming movies into a streaming folder.


Wow, I am actually pretty excited about this now. OnePass seemed kind of a novelty to me at first, but if I can bring shows that ONLY exist on streaming into it, it's now pretty frickin cool.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

ncted said:


> I find the exact opposite to be true. While I no longer have a Roku, my Roamio is much faster at running apps than my AppleTV or Blu-Ray players. I cannot say I have ever had an issue with apps crashing on my Roamio, while my AppleTV likes to reboot every once and a while spontaneously.


Wow, does AppleTV suck? The Roamio is easily the slowest device I have for watching Netflix. The Xbox One is my go-to, with the Chromecast and FireTV Stick being options B1 and B2. The Roamio is dead last.

The Xbox One cheats though because I just say "Xbox go to Netflix" and it's up before I even find the remote to pick my show.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Grakthis said:


> Wow, does AppleTV suck? The Roamio is easily the slowest device I have for watching Netflix. The Xbox One is my go-to, with the Chromecast and FireTV Stick being options B1 and B2. The Roamio is dead last.
> 
> The Xbox One cheats though because I just say "Xbox go to Netflix" and it's up before I even find the remote to pick my show.


I HATE changing the input, even it is just going back to the TV. And now that I don't even have to launch Netflix to access content - it is even better.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I tried yelling "GARY BUSEY" at my TV, but nothing happened. Must be a bug.

BTW, I forced a connection to TiVo and Bosch still only shows 1 available episode.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Grakthis said:


> Wow, does AppleTV suck? The Roamio is easily the slowest device I have for watching Netflix. The Xbox One is my go-to, with the Chromecast and FireTV Stick being options B1 and B2. The Roamio is dead last.
> 
> The Xbox One cheats though because I just say "Xbox go to Netflix" and it's up before I even find the remote to pick my show.


I must have an ATV blessed formally by Steve Jobs himself, because mine is faster than Roamio and doesn't reboot. 



bradleys said:


> I HATE changing the input, even it is just going back to the TV. And now that I don't even have to launch Netflix to access content - it is even better.


I generally hate that as well, although it's just one click on my Harmony. But that's the other issue....we hate the Harmory, the Tivo remote is much nicer.

-Kevin


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

Same here, my Apple TV (3rd generation) is noticeably faster with Netflix than my Roamio. Every one in a while the AppleTV's connection to Netflix will lag but a restart brings it back to full speed.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm an avid reader of the Bosch books, so I'm hoping this is a good series. I also looked for the episodes in my My Shows folder, and saw they were still greyed out.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Yes, for streaming series.
> 
> And you can also select and place streaming movies into a streaming folder.


How do you do movies? I can't seem to set that up, when I select a move that on Netflix, it just go to Netflix and want to start the movie.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Johncv said:


> How do you do movies? I can't seem to set that up, when I select a move that on Netflix, it just go to Netflix and want to start the movie.


When you search for a movie, go into the details, and you will see the option to "Add this streaming video". See this page: http://www.tivo.com/onepass

-Kevin


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

bradleys said:


> What are you seeing? The OP responded that Amazon added the Bosch episodes "today" and he hasn't seen them show up on TiVo.
> 
> Do you have an example of new streaming content added to Amazon / Netflix more than 24 hours latent?
> 
> It wouldn't necessarily surprise me to see an error in the content, but new content more than 24 hour latent would surprise me.


What I am seeing is the OnePass is not showing new shows available on streaming that are added after I create the OnePass.

I am also seeing bugginess with what is available from streaming providers. For example: I am watching Stargate SG-1, and it is available on Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime, but only Hulu shows up in my OnePass. As I prefer to watch on Amazon Prime, that isn't particularly helpful.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Grakthis said:


> Wow, does AppleTV suck? The Roamio is easily the slowest device I have for watching Netflix. The Xbox One is my go-to, with the Chromecast and FireTV Stick being options B1 and B2. The Roamio is dead last.
> 
> The Xbox One cheats though because I just say "Xbox go to Netflix" and it's up before I even find the remote to pick my show.


I don't have an XBox, nor do I think I will ever decide it is worth spending the money on one as I do no game, but I can see it would be faster than a Roamio given its advanced hardware.

My Roamio arrives at the "Who's watching Netflix?" screen in about 5-6 seconds. My 3rd Gen AppleTV take about 15 seconds in my completely unscientific tests, plus the amount of time it takes me to switch inputs and wake it up. Of course, my ISP is on Netflix's OpenConnect CDN, which may speed things up a bit for the Roamio? Once the apps are loaded, responsiveness is probably pretty similar.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ncted said:


> What I am seeing is the OnePass is not showing new shows available on streaming that are added after I create the OnePass.
> 
> I am also seeing bugginess with what is available from streaming providers. For example: I am watching Stargate SG-1, and it is available on Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime, but only Hulu shows up in my OnePass. As I prefer to watch on Amazon Prime, that isn't particularly helpful.


I Think latency matters and the longer it takes to show the less effective the tool is for premium origional content like House of Cards. We should track specific observations, and does it differ between say Netflix and Amazon. How long is the latency - within 24 hours? Random? A week? And missing content is different from latent availability.

With Stargate SG1 there seems to be a problem with Children of the Gods S1 E1/E2, on Amazon E1 isn't available, however E1/E2 combined is. That combined show does seem to be missing and is a good find - I will file a report with tivo.

All other Amazon Prime SG1 episodes show as available within the OnePass.

Good catch on the consolidated episode thing from Amazon.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to keep track, it's been over 24 hours since I first posted, and Bosch is still not in my OnePass.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Just to keep track, it's been over 24 hours since I first posted, and Bosch is still not in my OnePass.
> 
> -Kevin


That is not good...


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

kbmb said:


> Just to keep track, it's been over 24 hours since I first posted, and Bosch is still not in my OnePass.
> 
> -Kevin


Same here, except the single pilot episode is active (i.e. showing "my episodes") in the 1P Bosch folder.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I Think latency matters and the longer it takes to show the less effective the tool is for premium origional content like House of Cards. We should track specific observations, and does it differ between say Netflix and Amazon. How long is the latency - within 24 hours? Random? A week? And missing content is different from latent availability.
> 
> With Stargate SG1 there seems to be a problem with Children of the Gods S1 E1/E2, on Amazon E1 isn't available, however E1/E2 combined is. That combined show does seem to be missing and is a good find - I will file a report with tivo.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't very specific. I am partway through Season 8. I had been successfully using the OnePass with Amazon Prime, and as of The Reckoning, Part 1, no more episodes show as available via Amazon Prime in the OnePass folder for SG1, only Hulu. I checked all the way through the rest of the season, and none of them show up as available on Amazon Prime. I didn't bother looking at newer seasons.

Also, The Daily Show OnePass folder is showing the newer episodes as of this afternoon, so it does seem to eventually catch up, maybe?


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

humbb said:


> Same here, except the single pilot episode is active (i.e. showing "my episodes") in the 1P Bosch folder.


A bit of a different result. I set my 1P last night and almost immediately saw the pilot episode show up. Didn't think much of it and moved onto something else for the evening.

This morning, I checked the iPad app and still saw just the one episode. I changed a setting to show all episodes instead of recordings and the total season appeared. The streaming icon is blue on the pilot, and grey on everyng else.

Switching to the Roamio, the menu entry for Bosch appeared and looks like just a single episode is within. Moving into the Bosch folder, the pilot episode is the only thing there. Hitting the "C" button on the remote, the list populates with the full season.

They are all there, just finished watch the first 3 episodes. Enjoyed them all.
Can't say for certain this is all expected behavior as I've not played much with streaming choices, just saying how it worked this time for me.

Steve

After playing around more I see the other episodes are only available from within the Amazon app itself. Can't play subsequent episodes from the TiVo folder.:down:


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

hizhonor said:


> A bit of a different result. I set my 1P last night and almost immediately saw the pilot episode show up. Didn't think much of it and moved onto something else for the evening.
> 
> This morning, I checked the iPad app and still saw just the one episode. I changed a setting to show all episodes instead of recordings and the total season appeared. The streaming icon is blue on the pilot, and grey on everyng else.
> 
> ...


Dumb question, has anyone contacted Amazon regarding this?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Coming up on 48 hours since I first posted, still no new episodes in my Bosch folder. And the other episodes are still gray and not available.



Johncv said:


> Dumb question, has anyone contacted Amazon regarding this?


Nope, no real desire to contact Amazon as I have a feeling they'll say it's a Tivo problem since they are available on Amazon through the app.

-Kevin


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

My Bosch one pass still shows episodes other than the pilot unavailable. I've watched them from the amazon app.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Coming up on 48 hours since I first posted, still no new episodes in my Bosch folder. And the other episodes are still gray and not available.
> 
> Nope, no real desire to contact Amazon as I have a feeling they'll say it's a Tivo problem since they are available on Amazon through the app.
> 
> -Kevin


I still say it's Amazon. They build the app and supply all info to said app. Now I doubt they will care if you call it will take tivo and even then they might not care to much unless they have a reason too.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Coming by up in 72 hours and the new episodes still aren't there.



joewom said:


> I still say it's Amazon. They build the app and supply all info to said app. Now I doubt they will care if you call it will take tivo and even then they might not care to much unless they have a reason too.


Actually no, the app itself is fine. It's Tivos implementation of OnePass that is the problem.

*EDIT: *Not saying it's not an Amazon issue......maybe they aren't sending some data.....but it's Tivo's My Shows interface that isn't showing the episodes. And quite frankly......72 hours later is awful. If I wanted to watch this weekend, I would have just gone into the app.....essentially no better than pre-OnePass.

-Kevin


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

joewom said:


> I still say it's Amazon. They build the app and supply all info to said app. Now I doubt they will care if you call it will take tivo and even then they might not care to much unless they have a reason too.


It could be either...

- Is Amazon's meta data feed 100% accurate and updated at the same time as new shows?
- Does TiVo access the meta data in real time or through some batch mechanism. How often does that batch update run?

The longer this takes the more it is likely Amazon's data, but I still lean toward TiVo not running a timely update.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting... I added Bosch and when I choose to view "all episodes" you do see the new season has been updated, but shows grey to indicate it is not yet unavailable. So they have all the metadata, they just don't have the availability indicator turned on.

I did check Amazon and it is available.

This is a weird one...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... I added Bosch and when I choose to view "all episodes" you do see the new season has been updated, but shows grey to indicate it is not yet unavailable. So they have all the metadata, they just don't have the availability indicator turned on.
> 
> I did check Amazon and it is available.
> 
> This is a weird one...


Yeah, that's the way it's been at least since Friday. Not sure if the episode list was there prior to that.....don't remember checking.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Margret responded in Twitter. They are looking into it. 

-Kevin


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Margret responded in Twitter. They are looking into it.
> 
> -Kevin


Margret followed up a couple hours later. Sounds like they've identified a data issue. Expects it to be fixed by tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

There is an issue with Downton Abbey on OnePass as well. The Christmas episodes appear on Amazon, but do not show up on OnePass.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> There is an issue with Downton Abbey on OnePass as well. The Christmas episodes appear on Amazon, but do not show up on OnePass.


PBS has a bad habit of naming things in a DVR-unfriendly way. In January they aired "Edison: American Experience" which I recorded only because I caught a glimpse of a promo while watching another show. It should have been titled "American Experience" with "Edison" as the episode title so that my season pass would have automatically recorded it. And yes, I know about wish lists. I may have to use them more now that Classic TiVo is being replaced by New TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> There is an issue with Downton Abbey on OnePass as well. The Christmas episodes appear on Amazon, but do not show up on OnePass.


You are correct, it shows in the supplemental season as unavailable - similar to Bocsh. Hopefully the data change they are making will address this problem globally.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm glad to see this was already encountered and apparently fixed, even if not quite pushed out so we see the fix yet. I ran into this over the weekend while watching the first 4 or so episodes. The second time I utilized a OnePass for streaming and it was a fail. Of course the first time was also a fail (the episode I needed was a few episodes too old to be on Xfinity's OnDemand anymore and it wasn't available anywhere else supported by TiVo).


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

There is also an issue with Survivor on OnePass. If you take out a season pass for "Survivor", only one episode (season finale from one of the seasons) appears. The other seasons are there, but under the specific name of the season (i.e., Survivor One World). I realize this is how season passes for Survivor used to be titled, but there ought to be a way for them all to be grouped under the name "Survivor."


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> There is also an issue with Survivor on OnePass. If you take out a season pass for "Survivor", only one episode (season finale from one of the seasons) appears. The other seasons are there, but under the specific name of the season (i.e., Survivor One World). I realize this is how season passes for Survivor used to be titled, but there ought to be a way for them all to be grouped under the name "Survivor."


Similar to Downton Abby vs Masterpiece Theater - TiVo doesn't seem to do any post processing of this metada.

You would think that Survivor would be linked by a single SeriesID, assuming each season uses a common ID. With independant names, it may have independant IDs.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

bradleys said:


> You would think that Survivor would be linked by a single SeriesID, assuming each season uses a common ID. With independant names, it may have independant IDs.


Each Survivor season does have a unique SeriesId: The EP0xxxxxxx in the URL of each season is the TiVo SeriesId:
http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlist...erm=survivor&searchType=simple&aid=tvschedule

American Horror Story is another example
http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlist...rican+horror&searchType=simple&aid=tvschedule


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Bosch still shows gray but I was able to select eposode 3 and it took me to it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

joewom said:


> Bosch still shows gray but I was able to select eposode 3 and it took me to it.


Seeing the same here......still grey but clickable. Of course I had to change from My Episodes to All Episodes to see the list.

-Kevin


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Seeing the same here......still grey but clickable. Of course I had to change from My Episodes to All Episodes to see the list.
> 
> -Kevin


All fixed.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

joewom said:


> All fixed.


Yup....same here.

Now next big test in House of Cards on the 27th!

-Kevin


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

joewom said:


> All fixed.


Not totally fixed. Episode descriptions aren't being passed through to Tivo's 1P folder.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

humbb said:


> Not totally fixed. Episode descriptions aren't being passed through to Tivo's 1P folder.


Margret responded on Twitter. Thought that it would be fixed by tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't like that it doesn't indicate if you have watched all or part of an episode, like it does with recordings. I can't just delete the episode, because my wife may want to watch this show after me. The progress indicator has been helpful for us to figure out if the other has watched a show already.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I don't like that it doesn't indicate if you have watched all or part of an episode, like it does with recordings. I can't just delete the episode, because my wife may want to watch this show after me. The progress indicator has been helpful for us to figure out if the other has watched a show already.


I agree - I hope this is a future update. I read that Netflix is very stingy with the API information they will share - so that may be one reason it doesn't exist today...

In any case, consolidating and presenting information from multiple streaming providers into a single view must have its challenges. If you can get the watched indicator from Netflix, but not Amazon - do you still implement it?

If it has been watched on Amazon for 10% and Netflix 75% do you take the number of greatest value?

And all this as a real time call to the streaming provider(s) each time you enter the folder?

I still would like it though!


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Arcady said:


> I don't like that it doesn't indicate if you have watched all or part of an episode, like it does with recordings. I can't just delete the episode, because my wife may want to watch this show after me. The progress indicator has been helpful for us to figure out if the other has watched a show already.


There is an alternative way to deal with this, but it isn't ideal. You could delete the episodes you have viewed from My Shows, and then have your wife hit C to switch to the all episode view when she wants to view an already-watched ep.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

More importantly, is there anyway through onepass that you can see what episode you are currently watching? Sometimes it might be awhile between viewing and I can't remember what episode i'm one - netflix and aprime both show you what episode you are viewing - tivo doesn't seem to.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone seeing House of Cards season 3 in their OnePasses this morning? I don't see it at all. I have mine setup for streaming only and starting at season 3.

-Kevin


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

kbmb said:


> Anyone seeing House of Cards season 3 in their OnePasses this morning? I don't see it at all. I have mine setup for streaming only and starting at season 3.
> 
> -Kevin


I have mine set up like you, but nothing's showing yet.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

No joy on S3 of House of Cards for me either. Shows up gray.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I created a streaming-only (beginning at S2) 1P for Orphan Black a day or so before it hit Amazon Prime (Feb 23). I don't think the 1P showed up in My Shows until Feb 25. I expected it to show up on the 24th... and I think I checked for it on the 24th but I'm not positive.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It took about 48 hours for Hawaii five-0 to show up from Netflix.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

I just added House of Cards and season 3 episodes didn't show up at all until I hit the red button to "View all Episodes". However once clicking on Season 3 it is saying "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE".


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Honestly, I find OnePass a pitiful implementation and a pitiful rollout.

Ignoring the things they screwed up regarding capabilities of the old season passes not being accommodated in OnePass, they've not managed to fix any buggy data handling issues yet, nor can they be bothered even having some human watching over what is among the top 10 cable streaming shows premiering their new season so that OnePass manages not to look like a pitiful failure.

There's so little follow-through on just about anything TiVo does anymore.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

48 to 72 hours is too long, especially for the premium content.

Hopefully they will find a way to speed up the aggregation.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Showing something like House of Cards when it is ready is supposed to be one of the key features of OnePass. Tivo really dropped the ball with this one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> 48 to 72 hours is too long, especially for the premium content.
> 
> Hopefully they will find a way to speed up the aggregation.


Especially for a streaming only show where the availability date is well known weeks in advance. There is no excuse for House of Cards not showing up as available for streaming yesterday.

Although looking this morning the streaming symbol for S3 episodes is still grayed out, but if I select a Season 3 title it does allow me to watch it. But if I didn't actually select an episode it would look like it is not available.

But with the streaming symbol grayed out, I can't start watching an episode directly from the list on the TiVo. Like you can with other shows where the streaming symbol is blue. It just takes me to the HoC Netflix streaming page where I can then select the season and episode.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

And missing various episodes of a number of shows I added an OP for that are absolutely available on Netflix or Amazon, when I launch these services directly, and check episode lists there. What a frigging pain.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

HOC Season 3 now active in my OnePass.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

My House of Cards folder hadn't shown up on Saturday afternoon so I changed me OnePass to include one of the previous seasons, and that made it show up including season 3. 

After that, I did have issues getting it to play. When I tried S3E1, it would start to load and freeze at 25%. I did this twice before giving up and just going through the app. The app worked without issue.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I had House of Cards set up to start with Season 3 and it finally showed up this morning. Of course, we're already through all but 3 shows.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

realityboy said:


> My House of Cards folder hadn't shown up on Saturday afternoon so I changed me OnePass to include one of the previous seasons, and that made it show up including season 3.
> 
> After that, I did have issues getting it to play. When I tried S3E1, it would start to load and freeze at 25%. I did this twice before giving up and just going through the app. The app worked without issue.


I had the same 25% issue. It worked fine through Roku as I watched the first episode from that platform. I tested the network connection then rebooted the Roamio and it's been fine ever since.

Steve


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

YEAH!! OnePass is a glorified ToDo list to remind me to view episodes in their own app!

-Kevin


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Sigh, yet another half-assed Tivo effort. Their lack of attention to details is appalling.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Sigh, yet another half-assed Tivo effort. Their lack of attention to details is appalling.


As they say, the Devil is in the details. I've witnessed programmers arrogant enough to think that they could throw out all old code to "start with a clean slate" and then rebuild the world from scratch. They almost always create a disaster because they have thrown out the baby with the bath water. If they're really good programmers, they may be able to scramble and clean up the mess they've created, but only if they're big enough to face the reality of the situation. I hope that isn't what's happening at TiVo.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's sad all the errors I've encountered trying to play from OnePass listings; let's see, once House of Cards showed up, I managed to get it to take me to Netflix where it just stuck, and made me press TiVo to go back, where I tried again, and then had to enter my username and password in Netflix.

It seems not to have any clue when I've watched anything already; having to actually go through myself and clear out items in the OnePass list, even for the item I specifically started viewing from a OnePass menu. I certainly didn't expect it'd figure out what I might've watched from within Netflix menus, and I wasn't pleasantly surprised to find it did, either.

Netflix at least will start an episode, eventually, from a OnePass menu, but seems to have issues allowing reliable maneuvering back through the UI once it's done.

Amazon Instant Video streaming items just dump you into an Amazon Instant Video scree where you have to again select play.

Half-assed, definitely. And a piss-poor experience.

This is the sort of experience I'd expect in a closed beta. Not an early release. And definitely not a wide release. Every problem would be easily visible through even the barest level of testing.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

it worked for me, however useless and unproductive TIVO was in programming this. they have much more better work to do on the basic dvr, such as 15 minute tics always no matter how long a recording is, add a 4th speed and a screen saver, stop adding confirmation messages like what they just added for deletes. THEY ARE NUTS. AND IT WAS A FEATURE REQUEST THEY ACCEPTED. FROM FREAKING WHO? fix the audio delay when you go in and out of Tivo Central!!! and I WANT THE LAST FUNCTION LIKE THE COMCAST X1 HAS. i dont know what tivo does with the 15 bucks a month we give them. i been fighting with them for years. lousy developers and project managers, and i have been in IT for over 25 years

so i did set up a onepass for Breaking Bad and House of Cards. it worked fine once i logged into netflix first...LOL. i usually use my bluray player for netflix. IT GETS 1080P. tivo, no (yes, not much diff i know, just the point). it actually put them in My Shows with all the episodes and all. there are some problems, but i guess if you get in and out alot, it is easier than using it in netflix. I dont know what much else its used for.

comments anyone?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, learn how to properly compose sentences. This isn't a stream of consciousness forum.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Last thing I needed was for Tivo to think it was done improving the recording cable tv experience and could move on to other things like aggregate streaming services.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bumping this thread back, Longmire was just released on Netflix today and it still has not showed up in One Pass, looks like whatever data issue that was going on back in February still persists today.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yea, they really need to figure out how to fix this. It makes adding streaming options a bit pointless for newly streaming shows. 

The reason I would want to include streaming is to not have to monitor the streaming apps for when a show becomes available for streaming. If it takes a while for them to show up, then what's the point?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

So, I I do a search for Longmire today and see Season 4 is now not greyed out. Of course my currently Onepass STILL doesn't pick up this show. 

So I go into season 4 and tell it to add all of season 4 to My Shows. I go back to My Shows and HEY! Look, there's a Longmire folder now. I go into the folder and what do I see? Only SEVEN(7) of the TEN(10) episodes! It is missing episodes 2, 4 and 5. SO I go back to the season 4 and add each of those episodes individually and even tho it says it added them to My Shows, they are NOT showing up.

Come on TIVO, get it together here.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

My One Pass picked it up today without me making any changes to it (I had it set from Season 1 on) but like you a few of the episodes are not available for streaming.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I had mine set to season 4 only and new episodes only and got nothing (the 7 episodes that are in my folder now are marked as new).


----------

